# Box o' Fur



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm bored and found a bunch of fur in my basement. I have a few yards of yellow fur I never used, and some scraps of other stuff. Any ideas of what I should do with it? 

If you say Pikachu I will stab you in the jaw.

EDIT= Or maybe I make a new character, and try to build them? Species pref?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 14, 2009)

PIKACH-
...........


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2009)

Citra!

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 14, 2009)

Pikachu!!!! rofl


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

D=


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 14, 2009)

Hypno. :v

Ehh, build whatever you want. I suggest a new, original character. Not entirely sure what species yellow would look good on, though. Experiment with ideas on paper. Find out what looks good.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 15, 2009)

Anthropomorphic dandelion.


----------



## Shino (Jul 15, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Anthropomorphic dandelion.


 
*does a spit take*

Damnit! Don't say funny things when I'm eating!

Anywho, is it a really bright yellow like in Uro's suit, or more of a muted golden color, like lion's fur?

If it's the former, unless you want to make a [insert taboo pokÃ©mon name here] suit, I can't think of an effective use for it. Unless Uro needs hit suit patched.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, if it's a bright yellow, I suppose you could try making some type of bird. Canary or Blue & Gold Macaw springs to mind.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 15, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Anthropomorphic dandelion.




You mean as if in Bob the angry flower? (Found at http://www.angryflower.com)

Best Anthropomorphic flower I know. ;D


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 15, 2009)

Pictures?

If we have no idea what the fur looks like, what is its texture, or even colour, it will be hard to make (obvious) recommendations.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 16, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Pictures?
> 
> If we have no idea what the fur looks like, what is its texture, or even colour, it will be hard to make (obvious) recommendations.




Oh, sorry. I don't really have a camera handy, but it's canary yellow. Short pile and fuzzy feeling.

You guys are amusing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 16, 2009)

Big Bird.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Oh, sorry. I don't really have a camera handy, but it's canary yellow. Short pile and fuzzy feeling.
> 
> You guys are amusing.



Heh. Here's a serious one.





Southern Yellow Bat... They's cute. :3


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant chick.

Or Family Guy's Chicken.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 16, 2009)

chocobo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emoral (Jul 16, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> chocobo!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yeah!!! you know the big fuzzy yellow birds off final fantasy used for transport there so awesome whenever i see a picture i just wanna hug it to death then get it stuffed so i can hug it even more!


----------



## Shino (Jul 16, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> chocobo!!!!!!!!!!


I shall now proceed to beat you with my fursuit head.

When will it die?!? *does an emmy-worthy movie "nooooo!" scene*


----------



## pixthor (Jul 16, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> chocobo!!!!!!!!!!



Win post is win. Make a chocobo!!!


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Citra!
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Citras are so cute...


----------



## Mr. Platypus (Jul 16, 2009)

Do the dandelion! He is one totally righteous dude. Anyone who wants to take down Grendel with a laser ray is alright in my book.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 16, 2009)

Those citras are pretty damn cute, I can't lie. 

Chocobos are fun too, but I suck at doing bird stuff @__@ 

I'll try a citra, then maybe something else. Yeah, I have that much of the stuff.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Those citras are pretty damn cute, I can't lie.
> 
> Chocobos are fun too, but I suck at doing bird stuff @__@
> 
> I'll try a citra, then maybe something else. Yeah, I have that much of the stuff.




Who created the citras? Might want to find the creator and ask them first, it being an original species and all. I'll bet it's okay, but it's always nice to double check.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 17, 2009)

The Citras were created by Adam Wan.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 17, 2009)

Uhh... Pichu?


----------



## Shino (Jul 17, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Uhh... Pichu?


*Beats Scribbles with a sock full of plastic pokÃ©balls*

You're good Inu. Got'em for you.

Errgh.. bad pun...

I'm really dissapointed 'cause I had this really great original idea, but I forgot what it was before I could re-find this thread... damn. Sorry.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 19, 2009)

Shino said:


> *Beats Scribbles with a sock full of plastic pokÃ©balls*
> 
> You're good Inu. Got'em for you.
> 
> ...




Lol, thanks Shino. Aww what was it? Remember! I'm still not 100% settled on an idea =3


----------

